
Android botnet found on all major US carriers sends thousands of spam texts - petrel
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/12/18/android-botnet-found-on-all-major-us-carriers-sends-thousands-of-spam-texts-to-spread-like-a-virus/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheNextWebGoogle+(The+Next+Web+Google)
======
autotravis
"After the user taps on a link from one of these SMS messages, their phone
downloads an app..."

Well that counts me out.

------
yanw
FUD profiteer seeds FUD via blogspam.

